# Illigitimi non Carborundum



## Turkeylegs

Does anyone know the translation of the above phrase?  Grazi...from Rita


----------



## AlxGrim

"Don't let the bastards grind you down" 
It a Latin-like joke, not real Latin. 

"Carborundum" is a trademark for a very hard substance composed of silicon 
carbide, used in grinding. (The name "Carborundum" is a blend of "carbon" 
and "corundum". "Corundum" denotes aluminium oxide, and comes to English 

 The rest here


----------



## Turkeylegs

Grazi, Alx....You are so thorough!  I am certainly learning a lot about a simple phrase...I appreciate you taking the time to spell it all out for me...thankyou very much, from Rita (turkeylegs)...ciao!


----------



## AlxGrim

You're welcome, Rita. The good things about this kind of Forums (Fori?) is that both who asks and who answers can learn something. I didn't know about this Carborundum either.


----------



## believin

I was taught that this means "Don't let the bastards steal your joy"
may not be literal translation.


----------



## kttail

Greetings,
Ran across this thread while doing a search of the phrase.
I meant to post the links, but am still a newb here.
The first definition I read was at wikipedia.org and the second was at santacruzpl.org, pretty interesting....




I hope I did not violate any rules by posting this...


----------

